# White River/Manistee Report



## MRoche09 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm from southern Michigan and I'm looking to get up around the Manistee area to do some salmon fishing. It's a haul for me. Does anyone have a report for the White River or around that area? I appreciate the help if anyone can tell me how the fish are running around that area! Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't been but I've heard a few bad reports. "A dozen spotted on a three mile float." But that's secondhand. Hope this helps. It's too hot up here


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yea he's right should be starting next Tuesday


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Drove past a couple popular access points yesterday, not much activity. On the other hand, the boat launch on the pm at custer was over loaded. Take that for what you will


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Rasputin said:


> Drove past a couple popular access points yesterday, not much activity. On the other hand, the boat launch on the pm at custer was over loaded. Take that for what you will


It's been like that all season, pretty ridiculous actually. More and more "guides" seem to be in the area as well.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm heading up to the wellston area Sunday and will be there for three days. No expectations, just looking to get my waders wet and enjoy the time away from work. I'll report back either way.


----------



## Bunnychaser (Oct 24, 2012)

Just left the Manistee. Very few fish in the river and very warm. Seen a few fish taken. People I talked with all said its to warm. Good luck.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Bunnychaser said:


> Just left the Manistee. Very few fish in the river and very warm. Seen a few fish taken. People I talked with all said its to warm. Good luck.



I'll second that. Stopped at a few spots this evening that typically always have fish and nada. Only place I saw with any appreciable number of fish was above the coffer at Tippy. Looks like a bunch of coho rolling around up there from what I saw landed and could see flopping around in the 45 minutes I spent there while scouting for fish.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Down river, cold water areas...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

PM lake has a bunch of fish surfacing .


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Not going to be a report, my uncle passed away Saturday morning. Hopefully the weather cools down and some rain moves in. Good luck guys.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Send your uncle off properly. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

jayson, sorry for your loss. Family is more important than fishing.

Don't worry about the fishing, you will be better off going up later. We spent 5 days on the PM and Manistee this last weekend, with very little activity. Ran from High Bridge up to the dam and saw a lot of fish in the clear, hot water ( 67*-72*) but could not find any takers. Pretty much the same at Custer on the PM.
Need the rain and cooler weather.

D


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome: to mich sprtsmn mroch n dirtyfishi:Welcome:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

sorry for your loss jason


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, a week ago he was getting around pretty good and within a two day period, it was just to much. I'm glad my vac was already planned and I didn't have to miss work. Hopefully my boss is understanding and will let me have a couple more days in a week or so.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

One of my friends has been Getting them up by the dam . This one looks " a little funky ".


----------

